# Battery weight



## Biker man (15 Dec 2021)

When I first heard this I laughed ,but maybe some Einstein can tell me different, the question was does a ebike battery weigh more when charged fully.


----------



## fossyant (15 Dec 2021)

No it doesn't weigh more !


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2021)

https://physics.stackexchange.com/q...s-of-a-battery-change-when-charged-discharged


----------



## Biker man (15 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> https://physics.stackexchange.com/q...s-of-a-battery-change-when-charged-discharged


Blimey that's blown my brain trying to make head or tail of it.🤠


----------



## fossyant (15 Dec 2021)

There may be teeny tiny changes in weight, but it's mainly re-aligning the chemicals/reactions and some such again.

Let's say, that 5kg battery isn't going to change to 6kg. Maybe a gram or two.


----------



## Biker man (15 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> There may be teeny tiny changes in weight, but it's mainly re-aligning the chemicals/reactions and some such again.
> 
> Let's say, that 5kg battery isn't going to change to 6kg. Maybe a gram or two.


So it is slightly heavier when fully charged.


----------



## winjim (15 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> https://physics.stackexchange.com/q...s-of-a-battery-change-when-charged-discharged


Didn't someone once work out the mass of the entire internet? It wasn't very heavy as I recall.


----------



## fossyant (15 Dec 2021)

Biker man said:


> So it is slightly heavier when fully charged.



Not that you'd possibly notice, and not that I can prove. It might be lighter. 

Ebikes are still feckin heavy charged or not. EMTB's weigh the same as a neutron star.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> There may be teeny tiny changes in weight, but it's mainly re-aligning the chemicals/reactions and some such again.
> 
> Let's say, that 5kg battery isn't going to change to 6kg. Maybe a gram or two.


There's a 0.00000000027% increase in the weight of a charged battery, compared to its uncharged state.


----------



## Biker man (15 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> Not that you'd possibly notice, and not that I can prove. It might be lighter.
> 
> Ebikes are still feckin heavy charged or not. EMTB's weigh the same as a neutron star.


My ebike seems to get heavier every week.


----------



## newfhouse (15 Dec 2021)

winjim said:


> Didn't someone once work out the mass of the entire internet? It wasn't very heavy as I recall.


Much of it is very lightweight.


----------



## newfhouse (15 Dec 2021)

Biker man said:


> My ebike seems to get heavier every week.


Stop charging it.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> Not that you'd possibly notice, and not that I can prove. It might be lighter.
> 
> Ebikes are still feckin heavy charged or not. EMTB's weigh the same as a neutron star.


They're that heavy!!
_"A teaspoon of neutron star material would weigh 4 billion tons!"_

https://www.nasa.gov/topics/universe/features/whitedwarf_pulsar.html


----------



## Biker man (15 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> They're that heavy!!
> _"A teaspoon of neutron star material would weigh 4 billion tons!"_
> 
> https://www.nasa.gov/topics/universe/features/whitedwarf_pulsar.html


Think I will pass on that with my back 🤠


----------



## fossyant (15 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> They're that heavy!!
> _"A teaspoon of neutron star material would weigh 4 billion tons!"_
> 
> https://www.nasa.gov/topics/universe/features/whitedwarf_pulsar.html



They are - I let our big machine Dan_bo pick one up last year when offered - we'd bumped into a lady in the middle of some hills in North Manchester on an e-MTB, just helped her with directions. I refused to try and pick it up with my back after our man mountain went 'oof'.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2021)

winjim said:


> Didn't someone once work out the mass of the entire internet? It wasn't very heavy as I recall.


_"Seitz concluded(In 2011) the internet weighs 50 grams. It is a weight of a large juicy strawberry."_
The data on the Internet brings the weight up to around the weight of a can of coke


https://slviki.org/how-much-does-the-internet-weigh/


----------



## winjim (15 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> _"Seitz concluded(In 2011) the internet weighs 50 grams. It is a weight of a large juicy strawberry."_
> The data on the Internet brings the weight up to around the weight of a can of coke
> 
> 
> https://slviki.org/how-much-does-the-internet-weigh/


Heavier than I remember.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2021)

winjim said:


> Heavier than I remember.


More people using it now though.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Dec 2021)

Does the rider weigh more after they’ve eaten?


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Does the rider weigh more after they’ve eaten?


https://www.sciencefocus.com/science/how-long-before-extra-calories-show-on-the-scales/


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> https://www.sciencefocus.com/science/how-long-before-extra-calories-show-on-the-scales/



immediately


----------



## I like Skol (15 Dec 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Does the rider weigh more after they’ve eaten?





Ming the Merciless said:


> immediately



A moment on the lips, eternity on the hips!


----------



## Biker man (16 Dec 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Does the rider weigh more after they’ve eaten?


The amount I eat then yes definitely 😋


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 Dec 2021)

My ebike does seem to weigh the same as a Neutron star when I have to get it up some steep narrow steps


----------

